# Dry ferts in the east end?



## Rmwbrown (Jan 22, 2009)

So i just bombed around Durham/Oshawa today checking out Hydroponics stores and even after phoning around and getting confirmation that at least one of the locations had the dry ferts i was looking for in stock, i came up empty handed. 

I'm going to stick with Seachem for my GH booster, Trace and Iron for the time being but I'm looking for some place in the east end (preferably Markham or North York) that is selling KNO3, K2SO4, and KH2PO4. 

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Here you go:

http://www.hydrotechhydroponics.com/sandbox/

Their Markham location is near Markville Mall.

They will have the macronutrients you are looking for.

Also, if you are going to be using Seachem's GH booster, there is really no need to use K2SO4. If you really need the GH booster, you might as well make your own from CaSO4, K2SO4 and MgSO4.


----------



## Rmwbrown (Jan 22, 2009)

Thanks Anthony, I'll stop in there tomorrow. We are on softened water, So RO + GH Booster has been pretty key to maintaining consistent water parameters. I have to say, i miss the consistency of the city water.


----------

